# Console Modding Thread



## legendofphil (Nov 19, 2007)

I have decided to start a thread devoted to modding consoles (softmods and modchips), though it will be more about the options available to you than a how-to guide (unless people want that).
There are a huge amount of threads about modding consoles, I'm just attempting to consolidate them all into one large thread.
Please ask questions, if I can't answer them I'm sure someone else will and I will update the first post (this one) with the answer.
Also if you have any suggestions or corrections.
I will get this thread started with two consoles. I will add to and amend this thread on a daily basis.

Microsoft Xbox:

*Modchip* - Modchips are available for all version Xbox consoles. v1.6 and v1.6b require the LPC on the underside of the console re-wiring before the modchip is installed. Use of a modchip online usually bans your consoles for Xbox Live.

*Softmod* - There are exploits in three games (Splinter Cell, Mechassault and 007: Agent Under Fire) that allow you it install a new dashboard to the internal HDD. All consoles can run the softmods.

Microsoft Xbox 360:

*Drive Flash* - Flashing the firmware on the Xbox 360 DVD drive is a fast way to play backups. There are a few limitations with drive flashing including having to keep the firmware up to date if you play online (and restoring it if you need to send you Xbox back to MS), it doesn't allow different region coded games, it doesn't allow unsigned code (such as new dashboards) to be run and not all drives are supported directly (new drives take time to hack). The Hitachi 79 drive requires a passkey device that needs to be soldered onto the drive before flashing.

*Modchip* - A few modchips exist but are largely redundant due to drive flashing.

-----------------------------------

Nintendo GameCube:

The GameCube uses an 8cm DVD varient for its games and as such full sized DVDs won't fit into a normal GameCube lid, there are lids available that allow full sized 12cm DVDs to fit but the GameCube laser isn't able to read past the 1.5GB (1.37GiB) limit. Also most GameCube's need the POT tweaked before backup discs will run successfully, this involves turning a potentiometer on the underside of the drive unit, there is no magic number to turn it to that works for all units.

*Modchip* - Modchips for the GameCube come it two types, ones that connect direct to the motherboard and those that connect to the drive unit. The drive unit mod chips are usually cheaper, easier to install but limited to running backups and aren't updatable unlike the more expensive modchips that are installed to the motherboard.

*SDLoad* - Using an Action Replay and an SD memory card adaptor you can boot a program called SDLoad from an SD memory card. From SDLoad game loaders and emulators could be run, allowing backups to be run.

*BBA/Phantasy Star Online* - Using a broadband adaptor and a copy of Phantasy Star Online you can stream games over a network to the GameCube. This method was the first be used to play backups but due to the slow speed at which the broadband adaptor worked the results varied from title to title.

*Switch* - The Gamecube can be modified with a switch to change from NTSC-U to NTSC-J and vise versa. This is only available on NTSC-U and NTSC-J consoles, PAL can't be modded this way. You will need a separate memory card for Japanese and US save games.

Nintendo Wii:

*Modchip* - A modchip is the only way currently. There are different modchips available for the Wii. The most important factor in choosing a modchip is the drive type your Wii has, although with the current generation of modchips this isn't much of an issue.

-----------------------------------

Sega Saturn:

Sega Dreamcast:

Out the box the Dreamcast can play backups, you will need either a boot disc (downloaded and burnt yourself) or a self booting game to play backups.
I have heard that the MIL-CD hole was closed for the last batch of US console and there is a way to get around it but I don't have confirmed details on that yet.

-----------------------------------

Sony PlayStation:

*Modchip* - Modchips are available for all version PS1 consoles including the PSone.

*Swap Disc* - Swap Discs are available for all version PS1 consoles including the PSone.

Sony PlayStation 2:

All version consoles are capable of playing backups the methods include:

*Modchip* - All versions support a modchip. There are many modchips with difference features.

*From HDD* - All versions can use a HDD, some models don't support internal drives and compatibility on the USB HDD loaders isn't as high.
Japanese models SCPH-10000, SCPH-15000, and SCPH-18000 (v0) can't have an internal HDDs due to the lack of internal bay.
Slimline (aka PStwo) PS2's don't have an internal bay but the SCPH-7000x and SCPH-70001 (v12-v13) can have an adaptor installed to take an internal HDD, there is also a special case to allow this.

*Swap Disc* - All versions support swap discs and they require another tool for opening the tray or lid without resetting the TOC. They don't work with DL (DVD-9) backups.

*Independence Exploit* - Doesn't work on Slimline consoles. Similar to the swap disc, you use a PS1 game to boot a special file on the memory card, from there you can boot backups.

*Memor 32* - The newly released Memor 32 can be flashed with a 3rd party BIOS called Memento which gives it similar functionality to a modchip and boots backups directly. Currently Memento is only available for in PAL.

Sony PlayStation 3:

Games have been dumped but there isn't currently a method to play backups. You can play PS1/PS2 backups, but it requires soldering a switch into the PS3 and having a disc to load a TOC from (the disc itself doesn't need to be booted, just inserted whilst on the XMB). This method has been confirmed to work up to firmware 2.0.1.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a suggestion, the wiki might be a good place to "consolidate" stuff if this is going to turn out to be a large amount on info.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 19, 2007)

We can see how it goes here and maybe move to a version on the wiki if it gets too large or perhaps run it concurrently.


----------



## amptor (Nov 19, 2007)

Crystal chip is by far the best you can put in a PS2 for hard wire modding.  It is loaded with features and has terriffic product support from the manufacturer in form of firmware and software updates.  There's a new memory card that came out that requires no soldering at all to boot backups of PS2, that is the easiest route to take these days.  Hopefully someone will sell those for cheaps soon.

Gamecube is easy as pie to mod, only what 4 or 5 wires? win.  mod chips ship right out of Kowloon with the firmware for running backups already applied too lol.

Also xbox360, all drives are moddable most just softmod with no soldering.  Hitachi 079 is the only one that requires a mod chip right now.

Wii hmm lots of wires now, grab yourself a pre-january unit if you want to be sure to use the older yet simple and reliable mod chips.

XBOX soft mods and hard mods available, the hardware mod isn't that difficult to put in as long as you have patience and the right tools.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 20, 2007)

Large update, if you spot any mistakes or have an addition plus let me know.

Also if you have any questions.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2007)

You can have what I did for my every console modding guide project that I had to put on hold:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=52180 (links should still work but post and I will try to get my hands on whatever is down).
Some of it is a bit old but it should provide a base for further development


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, old isn't a bad thing for previous generations.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm about to mod my gamecube, so its nice to see this section pop up. xenogc 2.0 is only $8-$14

we need more info on here about the different systems. for instance on GC, what media can be used to burn backups.

these are great systems, and modding brings them new life. my boddy has a modded PS2 and lightguns setup in his game-room with a bunch of rail-shooters. the TV is mounted on the wall its amazingly fun.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 20, 2007)

Suggesting a media for the GameCube is difficult, for me DVD-R Ritek G04, G05 and Taiyo Yuden work fine. Other people find that DVD+R's work.

Where as I can throw anything at my PS2 and Xbox (sans DVD+R/-RW/+RW and CD-R) and it will work.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Sony PlayStation 3:
> 
> Games have been dumped but there isn't currently a method to play backups. This includes PS1, PS2 and PS3 games.



False... The PS3 can play PS1/PS2 backups. Check this out. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZiiH7wUYEuw
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/499497


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 21, 2007)

I completely forgot about that method.

How far back do people want me to go? So far I only have the major 4's CD-onwards based systems, but I can go as far back as is needed.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone want me to pick this up again and continue?
If so I will take suggestions of systems and basic overviews to the methods that can be used.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like you to pick this up.  Maybe get it stickied?  Also, maybe you should include NDS and PSP.  I'm currently thinking about getting a PSP, so I'd like to have as many resources as possible.  Maybe you should have some links to the tutorials?  I think you did a good job, as it is.  It's very informative.  A good overview of what options we have.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 6, 2008)

It is stickied, I didn't want to put information about how to mod the consoles, just the options that are open to you. After all there are a boat load of different mod chips for consoles out there.


----------



## fischju (Mar 6, 2008)

It is also very easy to use the hotswap method to install the softmod to Xbox consoles, no extra hardware or games needed.

(Take your xbox and PC apart, unplug yellow cable from DVD drive, take HDDout (but still plugged in) and turn the console on. As soon as the light goes red, unplug the HDD IDE cable and put it into your PC. (Turning the xbox on unlocks the drive). Then use an XboxHDM disk to backup C: and eeprom, and use it to add the files that the save method would have. It is also very useful for fixing xboxes if you don't have the hdd key.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 7, 2008)

You probably already know this but for the Saturn you either need a modchip or the disk swap, the Dreamcast plays CDRs/backups with no modding.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if modingmaniacs.com is a good place to buy from?  I want to get a Xeno GC but they're the only place in stock...


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> Does anyone want me to pick this up again and continue?
> If so I will take suggestions of systems and basic overviews to the methods that can be used.



Please do.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 7, 2008)

You asked and I listened and decided to update.

How far do you want me to take this? Should I add information about the various switch mods out there, eg 50/60Hz or NTSC-U/J?


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

Its your choice. I will definitely read up the updated version.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to make an update for the Sega Saturn...

There are 3 jumpers on the motherboard that dictate what region the console can read discs from... you can easily solder in a 3 way switch to change the region.

Also, there is the Swap feature for the Saturn... the disc will spin VERY fast to read the inner ring (real disc check), then slow down, and right before it spins up agian, you swap discs, and it'll load your burnt disc.

If you need some proof, I can make a video (I still love my Saturn!)


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Independence Exploit (or Free MC Boot method) can work on Slimline consoles.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2008)

Isn't using a Backuploader now another way of modding your Wii?


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know much about playing back ups on the Dreamcast? I've downloaded a few games burnt them to disks but they aren't being read. Is there any specifics that need to be followed, like burn speed and disk type?


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 4, 2008)

RhiGhost said:
			
		

> Anyone know much about playing back ups on the Dreamcast? I've downloaded a few games burnt them to disks but they aren't being read. Is there any specifics that need to be followed, like burn speed and disk type?



The program that you should use is dependant on the image type and you should burn as slow as possible, generally discjuggler.
There also might be the possibility that they aren't self booting and you will need a boot disc for them.


----------



## ryu81 (Nov 16, 2008)

best,cheap & easy to installing for gamecube?


----------



## cracker (Nov 16, 2008)

For PS1 you should add:

The Gameshark (any version) disc swap method. It requires the lid sensor to be held down (obviously) and some games won't be able to stream audio tracks. For this you can do a double swap with a higher TOC/track disc and a few more games will boot and/or not freeze during gameplay.

The i/o port plug-in mod/cheat cart swap method which requires a legit disc to boot up with and then swapped after authentication with the lid sensor held down.


----------



## cracker (Nov 16, 2008)

ryu81 said:
			
		

> best,cheap & easy to installing for gamecube?



XenoGC is about the only thing that fits that. All are easy, most are good, but only the XenoGC is cheap.

Er... Thought it would merge since it wasn't that long between posts. Sorry!


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

cool i want to mod


----------



## dilav (Mar 5, 2009)

Good thread, very informal, too bad i already know about all of these. You should add McBoot next to Independent Exploit or something.  and wii can be softmodded now, but its not perfect and updates can kill it/remove it...etc. im sure u know about it...



Btw does anyone know where i can get a mod for PS2 slim that allows a harddrive. (HDCombo, HDConnect, Sata HDConnect...) I just found a V13 and installed a dms4 pro i had lying around. I found this but shipping jack the price up

http://psxboy.com/889_HD-Combo-for-PSTWO-SCPH-7000X.html

I might get this if no one reply, i just didnt like that i need to buy a separate power adapter.
http://www.maxdiypower.com/index.php?gOo=g...mp;productname=


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

is it just me or is opening up your system and screwing with stuff scary? especially when its that expensive.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 8, 2009)

tal32123 said:
			
		

> is it just me or is opening up your system and screwing with stuff scary? especially when its that expensive.



Yeah, it's scary. But you just have to be really well informed and know exactly what you are doing.
And search YouTube for videos explaining how to open it, step by step, with images.
That's how I opened my Wii, my laptop before me, showing that video step by step, and I just did the same with my Wii.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You probably already know this but for the Saturn you either need a modchip or the disk swap, the *Dreamcast plays CDRs/backups with no modding*.


Please tell me you are serious. I will go out and buy one if this is true. Can anyone confirm??


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 28, 2009)

I can confirm, if the game is selfbooting you don't need a mod.
If it isn't selfbooting you need a boot disc.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

i normally would comment in such an olf thread... but this is a sticky. the wii section desperately needs updating, in case you havent noticed the wii "hacking" section... no one needs a modchip anymore.


----------



## 67birdman (Feb 19, 2010)

You can also softmod your Wii


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome I had no idea I could mod my PS2.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone here attempted to make a portable n64?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 12, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Has anyone here attempted to make a portable n64?


yep. You can search more on youtube


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

Can the text be a bit smaller?


----------

